# Urteil: Anrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken sind ohne Einwilligung zulässig



## stieglitz (13 Januar 2007)

Na Prosit, da kann man ja in Zukunft jeden Spam Anruf als Meinungsumfrage deklarieren.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83627


> Da eine repräsentative Forschung nur durch Telefonanrufe möglich sei, dürfen Marktforschungsunternehmen Bürger auch ohne deren vorherige Einwilligung zu Hause anrufen. Dies hat jüngst das Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main entschieden (Az. 32 C 1115/06-22). Anschlussinhaber würden bei solchen Erstanrufen nur gering belästigt. Die Erhebung von Telefonnummern zur anschließenden Kontaktaufnahme ist auch ohne vorherige Einwilligung nach Paragraph 28 Absatz 1 Nr. 2 des Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) zulässig.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Urteil: Anrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken sind ohne Einwilligung zulässig*

so eindeutig ist das  nicht, im letzten Absatz:  


> In Hamburg sieht die Rechtslage bei der Zulässigkeit von Erstanrufen
> ohne Einwilligung mittlerweile anders aus. Das Landgericht Hamburg hob eine
> Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts vom Oktober 2005 auf, nach der derartige
> Anrufe von Marktforschungsunternehmen mit dem Argument der fehlenden
> Werbeabsicht noch zulässig waren


da muß wohl erst eine noch höhere Instanz für Rechtsicherheit sorgen.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Anrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken sind ohne Einwilligung zulässig*

Zu diesem Thema gibt es bei antispam ein sehr langen und ausführlichen Thread, in dem sich auch die Lobbyvertreter  mit ihren Argumenten zu Wort melden und  diese samt und sonders widerlegt werden.  
Grundsatzdiskussion und Streitereien zum Thema Telefonmarketing und Werbung - Antispam e.V.
Und wenn hundert Gerichte es für legal erklären würden:
 Meine Reaktion auf solche Belästigungsanrufe kann mir kein Gericht vorschreiben.


----------



## Nanni (19 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Anrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken sind ohne Einwilligung zulässig*

Und wenn die sich hundert mal damit rausreden wollen, dass der Anruf erlaubt sei, *MEINE* Erlaubnis brauchen die auch noch und das sage ich denen sehr deutlich.

LG Nanni


----------



## Heiko (20 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Urteil: Anrufe zu Marktforschungszwecken sind ohne Einwilligung zulässig*

Richtig. Auch wenn die keine Erlaubnis brauchen mich anzurufen hilft ihnen das nix, wenn ich nicht antworte.


----------

